# 1986 StarCraft Mariner 160 center console



## flrlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm looking at this boat for my dad. It has a 70 HP Johnson on it, bow mount trolling motor, live well, etc.....its in good shape, but I can't find any for sale to get a good idea for a reasonable price.....any thoughts? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you have one you are currently looking at. I bought an 18 ft mariner that was in rough shape for the floor and console with a fifty on it. Believe it was 1500-1700. 

I have redone the floor and console and have to finish putting it together. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flrlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm basically trying to get an idea on my neighbor's boat....two new batteries, new trailer tires, bow mount trolling motor 50 Minn kota, lifejackets, solid floor, same year Johnson 70 with nice compression, live well.....$1700....well taken care of and garage stored.....is the price in the ballpark?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good price

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

That's a good price for that boat. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I just bought a 86 for 4,000. 70 hp 21 foot long. 2 riggers and 2 older graphs. Nice boat runs great. I'm re doing seat and painting it grey for hunting. Mine also came with dual batteries marine radio. I'm happy with it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://for-sale.yakaz.com/starcraft-center-console-for-sale?noapp=1

Try this there a few on there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flrlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks....it sounds like it would be a good little boat for the old man

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Pic of mine in action















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

flrlayer said:


> I'm basically trying to get an idea on my neighbor's boat....two new batteries, new trailer tires, bow mount trolling motor 50 Minn kota, lifejackets, solid floor, same year Johnson 70 with nice compression, live well.....$1700....well taken care of and garage stored.....is the price in the ballpark?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


$1700!!!!...I don't want u to get ripped off. Go ahead and give him my info. I'll take one for the team.... :evilsmile


----------



## flrlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

Solaba84 said:


> $1700!!!!...I don't want u to get ripped off. Go ahead and give him my info. I'll take one for the team.... :evilsmile



I'm going to try to walk away with it for $1500..... lol....not sure what he should be asking but I bought my open bow for $1200 and that was a steal....
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I hope u and yur pops have a great time on it. Tight lines and safe voyages to ya


----------



## flrlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

I like getting a good deal, of course, but I don't want to totally screw over my neighbor.... he bought the boat brand new and has taken good care of it, am I being a jerk by looking to get it for $1500? I'm willing to pay him closer to what it's worth if anyone wants to throw in their two cents on what the price maybe should be


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

He could get 2500 all day for that boat if its clean


----------



## flrlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

Its clean for sure....with so few out there, even with the link to yakaz that was shared, I've still had a hard time determining the value.....saw one sell on eBay in Ohio for 3,600 and one in Pennsylvania for 4,000 so I was worried I was being too cheap.... I definitely wasn't raised to screw people over and I wanted to give him a fair price....thanks for the responses guys and if anyone else wants to share, feel free!!! Thanks again

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flrlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

One other question.....does anyone know why they are so hard to find????

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

I might be wrong. But I don't think they made/sold many of them to begin with limiting how many are seen now. I have seen where people modify different starcrafts into a different models as they have to do replacements or buying a fixer upper and making it what they want. Hulls are all the same just a different layout.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Those are really nice boats, from back when Starcraft was a premier builder. I was actually looking around for something exactly like that 160 as a boat to trailer over hill and dale down two tracks and still have the capability to take on bigger water.


----------



## flrlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

ESOX said:


> Those are really nice boats, from back when Starcraft was a premier builder. I was actually looking around for something exactly like that 160 as a boat to trailer over hill and dale down two tracks and still have the capability to take on bigger water.


What's your opinion on price, Esox?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'd be all over that deal. Let me know if you pass.


----------

